# 1 Month Later Update



## x.Mum2B.x

Just thought I'd post a little update since I hardly get time to come on here anymre ...

Kyreece-Jayden is a month old 2day FOB has finally stoped being an ass (well kinda) he trys his best to come & see ky & when he does they have a perfect little bonding session all the talk of him not believing ky was his has flown out the window oo & he love his son to bits he even cried when he saw him for the first time (aww) loolz Kyreece-Jayden can smile, laugh, watch bright lights, hold his head up for a lil roll onto his back or front & he can also push himself up in the ben iykwim can't think of what else to write

P.s some pictures duno how to roate them since I'm using my phone :dohh:

I was also wondering how every1s pregnancys where going

If u have facebook & want to add me seeing as o'm not on here much feel free Gemma 'tiitchy' Cole-Patrick or https://www.facebook.com/Gemma.aka.Tempz
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111209-01053.jpg
File size: 58.2 KB
Views: 39









IMG-20111213-01072.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 37









IMG-20111216-01083.jpg
File size: 59.4 KB
Views: 39









IMG-20111216-01094.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 39


----------



## imprfcttense

I love seeing your pictures on facebook! You made one gorgeous little boy :flower:


----------



## babymomma37

Awh shes beautiful :flow: Glad things are going good for you :) And im going to add you on FB


----------



## pooch

Hes so cutecongrats!!


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

KaylaAndBump said:


> I love seeing your pictures on facebook! You made one gorgeous little boy :flower:

Aee thank you :)


----------



## Mickey1994

I'm glad FOB is stepping up. :) Your son is adorable!


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

babymomma37 said:


> Awh shes beautiful :flow: Glad things are going good for you :) And im going to add you on FB

Loolz she :nope: his a boy :blue: loolz


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Thanks girls :flower:


----------



## Mistylee

So cute! Glad everything is working out well for you! Such a cute kid!<3


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Thank you :flow:


----------



## imprfcttense

x.Mum2B.x said:


> babymomma37 said:
> 
> 
> Awh shes beautiful :flow: Glad things are going good for you :) And im going to add you on FB
> 
> Loolz she :nope: his a boy :blue: loolzClick to expand...

:rofl: Sorry, this made me giggle. :lol:


----------



## Babybbumbleb

He's so handsome! Congratulations!


----------



## samisshort

Sounds like Ky is doing good! Good to hear that FOB has been in his life too :flower: And Ky is just gorgeous!


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Thanks & yea its really nice his apart of his life evn doe he does my hed in loolz


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

KaylaAndBump said:


> x.Mum2B.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babymomma37 said:
> 
> 
> Awh shes beautiful :flow: Glad things are going good for you :) And im going to add you on FB
> 
> Loolz she :nope: his a boy :blue: loolzClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Sorry, this made me giggle. :lol:Click to expand...

Loolz


----------



## beanzz

Glad to hear everything's going well :) i see the photo's of Ky on facebook, you have one gorgeous little boy! he's gonna be a looker when he's older hehe ;) xx


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

beanzz said:


> Glad to hear everything's going well :) i see the photo's of Ky on facebook, you have one gorgeous little boy! he's gonna be a looker when he's older hehe ;) xx

Awe ty :D


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Aw he's gorgeous, remember reading the birth story- can't believe that was one month ago! :flower: Can't wait for my little man now! xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

He is so cute! :flower: x


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Thanks :flower: I can't believe it was a month ago either time really does fly by & not long left could give birth any day now have u lost any of ur plug or had ur bloody show yet


----------



## tinkerbelle93

x.Mum2B.x said:


> Thanks :flower: I can't believe it was a month ago either time really does fly by & not long left could give birth any day now have u lost any of ur plug or had ur bloody show yet

:nope: Nope not yet, I'm getting impatient! xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

he's learning quick.. annie couldn't roll till she was like 5 months! she didn't hold herself up till then eitherr! x


----------



## sarah0108

Wow clever baby. Can he seriously do all that at 4 weeks?!


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> x.Mum2B.x said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :flower: I can't believe it was a month ago either time really does fly by & not long left could give birth any day now have u lost any of ur plug or had ur bloody show yet
> 
> :nope: Nope not yet, I'm getting impatient! xxClick to expand...

Aww hopefully ur LO's here before xmas that'd be a rea good prezzie


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Yep but I don't mean he can roll properly I mean like if I put him on his side he can roll onto his back or front


----------



## snowfia

Arww, can't believe he's a month old already!
Glad you're both doing well, he's gorgeous x


----------



## LittleBoo

Jesus H Christ, superbaby or what? :lol: well done little man! He'll be walking and writing out screenplays in no time, give it a few weeks :)


----------



## annawrigley

x.Mum2B.x said:


> Yep but I don't mean he can roll properly I mean like if I put him on his side he can roll onto his back or front

Gravity's cool innit


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Thanks snofia

& littleboo couple weeks is to long his gots till xmas 2 learn 2 walk loolz


----------



## Harleyy

x.Mum2B.x said:


> Thanks snofia
> 
> & littleboo couple weeks is to long his gots till xmas 2 learn 2 walk loolz


Why so long? 
Xmas is ages away! 
Bailey was walking by 3 weeks. 
:shrug:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

smile, laugh, hold his head up for a lil roll onto his back or front & he can also push himself up in the ben 

annie couldn't do any of that.. thats all i was saying..

she first smiled at about 3 months.. properly.. (apart from burp smiles.. which are different, laughed again around 3 months, hold her head up.. hmm not 100% sure but maybe 3 monthsish.. (and holding her head up she was quite early for)

not to sound horrid..? i was just saying..


----------



## PinkyPonk

x.Mum2B.x said:


> Yep but I don't mean he can roll properly I mean like if I put him on his side he can roll onto his back or front

Roll or fall?


----------



## sarah0108

:haha:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Harleyy said:


> x.Mum2B.x said:
> 
> 
> Thanks snofia
> 
> & littleboo couple weeks is to long his gots till xmas 2 learn 2 walk loolz
> 
> 
> Why so long?
> Xmas is ages away!
> Bailey was walking by 3 weeks.
> :shrug:Click to expand...

H not fair I think kys just being lazy


----------



## Harleyy

PinkyPonk said:


> x.Mum2B.x said:
> 
> 
> Yep but I don't mean he can roll properly I mean like if I put him on his side he can roll onto his back or front
> 
> Roll or fall?Click to expand...

Fall im guessing.


----------



## trinaestella

Aww im so glad his dad isnt being a dick now, kyreece deserves to have a daddy. Hes a lil cutie aswell, cant believe its been a month already:kiss:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Harleyy said:


> PinkyPonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x.Mum2B.x said:
> 
> 
> Yep but I don't mean he can roll properly I mean like if I put him on his side he can roll onto his back or front
> 
> Roll or fall?Click to expand...
> 
> Fall im guessing.Click to expand...

Loolz now I think bout it yhh fall loolz cor he'll be wavying his hands about the place & then when he goes onto his back he crys asif I did it :dohh:


----------



## Harleyy

Please can you type that in english?
I cant read it at all.


----------



## trinaestella

LOL WOW i sense sarcasm & bitchiness in here. Just sayin..


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Well here's a pik of him smiling at just 6days old & he laughs more in his sleep & can hold his head up weither his in hand or if I put him to lay down on his front but obviously can't hold it up for long

& trina I gotta tell u something about the day I gave birth & when my FOB came to the hospital I actually wanted to kill him, his just lucky I was overly tired
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111129-01011.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 61


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

okk.. maybe he is just saying.. when their younger it's usually wind..

Two months 

By two months, your baby will spend his waking hours watching what goes on around him. He may even flash his first gorgeous smile, a momentous and heart warming moment for you (NHS nd, Sheridan 2008). 

(that's off the NHS website) 

Newborn - One Month

Your baby's neck muscles are fairly weak at birth. For the first few months, she'll rely on you using your hand to support her head and neck when you hold her. Perhaps it's nature's way of ensuring you have lots of face-to-face interaction. As you cradle her in your arms, enjoy the chance to gaze into her eyes. It'll help you bond and make her feel loved. 

When will my baby be able to hold her head up? 

By six months, your baby will have developed neck muscles strong enough to hold her head up and look from side to side (Sheridan 2008: 12). 

thats why their not suposed to go in sit up pushchairs from birth and they have those birth - 9 months carseats.. they do wriggle their necks etc - thats obviously how they get their muscles stronger...
but the way you made it sound was like he could do all of those properly really well kinda thing.. 

just saying.. not tryna be horrid.. i'm just saying.. if he has done it then maybe he's different but.. it's nice to be able to say WOOO my baby just did this.. and really celebrate it...

it sounds like you've had a good first month and are really enjoying being a mummy.. congrats.. :thumbup: but before you know it he'll be really lifting his head etc.. and you'll wanna tell everyone! thats all i'm saying
and to that other post.. i'm not being a bitch.. i'm just saying.. :shrug:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

trinaestella said:


> LOL WOW i sense sarcasm & bitchiness in here. Just sayin..

Loolz u sense it to & I'm used to it but at the end of the day I know what my LO does & don't give a damn if no1 else believes me :shrug: maybe just cor their kids didn't do things till a later stage they think that's how its gonna b for every1 elses LO's :nope:


----------



## annawrigley

Lol, no, maybe people just think its stupid when people exaggerate. So we've established he can fall when put on his side and he had wind at 6 days old?


----------



## PinkyPonk

sorry hun but thats wind ...


----------



## trinaestella

AnnabelsMummy said:


> okk.. maybe he is just saying.. when their younger it's usually wind..
> 
> Two months
> 
> By two months, your baby will spend his waking hours watching what goes on around him. He may even flash his first gorgeous smile, a momentous and heart warming moment for you (NHS nd, Sheridan 2008).
> 
> (that's off the NHS website)
> 
> Newborn - One Month
> 
> Your baby's neck muscles are fairly weak at birth. For the first few months, she'll rely on you using your hand to support her head and neck when you hold her. Perhaps it's nature's way of ensuring you have lots of face-to-face interaction. As you cradle her in your arms, enjoy the chance to gaze into her eyes. It'll help you bond and make her feel loved.
> 
> When will my baby be able to hold her head up?
> 
> By six months, your baby will have developed neck muscles strong enough to hold her head up and look from side to side (Sheridan 2008: 12).
> 
> thats why their not suposed to go in sit up pushchairs from birth and they have those birth - 9 months carseats.. they do wriggle their necks etc - thats obviously how they get their muscles stronger...
> but the way you made it sound was like he could do all of those properly really well kinda thing..
> 
> just saying.. not tryna be horrid.. i'm just saying.. if he has done it then maybe he's different but.. it's nice to be able to say WOOO my baby just did this.. and really celebrate it...
> 
> it sounds like you've had a good first month and are really enjoying being a mummy.. congrats.. :thumbup: but before you know it he'll be really lifting his head etc.. and you'll wanna tell everyone! thats all i'm saying
> and to that other post.. i'm not being a bitch.. i'm just saying.. :shrug:

See i like that reply, dont know why some people had to be sarcastic, Gems a new mum and excited thats all:flower:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i wasn't just going by my little one.. 
i was going by whats possible.. like newborn necks arent strong enough etc..
i'm not being rude or sarcy.. 
and my little girl was quite early with everything.. and i know that because she went to nursery, we go to like 4 different groups etc :/
and there's just basic facts..


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

People on here are really starting to piss me off if u wanna say his got wind then kl :thumbup: cba


----------



## PinkyPonk

I can kind of understand holding his head up, thhis is my eldest at 4 weeks BUT she couldnt hold her head up properly til she was like 7 months my 5 month old is holding her head up better than Eve did at 7 months but her head never left the floor until she was 2-3 months old its very strange :lol:
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i476/Convie/Iabsolutelyadorethispicture3.jpg


----------



## trinaestella

x.Mum2B.x said:


> Well here's a pik of him smiling at just 6days old & he laughs more in his sleep & can hold his head up weither his in hand or if I put him to lay down on his front but obviously can't hold it up for long
> 
> & trina I gotta tell u something about the day I gave birth & when my FOB came to the hospital I actually wanted to kill him, his just lucky I was overly tired

Loool inbox me on fb when you have time


----------



## annawrigley

x.Mum2B.x said:


> People on here are really starting to piss me off if u wanna say his got wind then kl :thumbup: cba

A 6 day old baby can't smile, that is wind. Wait until he really smiles and then you'll feel stupid...
kl :thumbup:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

PinkyPonk said:


> I can kind of understand holding his head up, thhis is my eldest at 4 weeks BUT she couldnt hold her head up properly til she was like 7 months my 5 month old is holding her head up better than Eve did at 7 months but her head never left the floor until she was 2-3 months old its very strange :lol:
> https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i476/Convie/Iabsolutelyadorethispicture3.jpg

That's what he can doi never said he could do it properly he holds it up 4 a few seconds theen he'll drop it down again

Trina inboxed u


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

x.Mum2B.x said:


> People on here are really starting to piss me off if u wanna say his got wind then kl :thumbup: cba

it's to do with them learning how to control the muscles in their face.. 

and one of my best mates said to me when she first had her baby.. 
"aww my baby always smiles" then realised it was wind.. 

generally they do learn too smile early.. but not that early.. 
i even pasted the NHS link.. 
so you're telling me your right and the NHS (who have studied goodness knows how many babies) are wrong?


----------



## PinkyPonk

yeah thats what I was seeing just trying to say i know 4 week olds can do it although this was a fluke for Eve a month latr she got lazy and decided she didn't want to anymore :lol:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

tbh i think it was the way it was made to sound like my baby can do all of these things..

not he's starting to lift his head off the ground a bit.. not alot.. but it's nice to watch him learning or something..

otherwise it comes accross "my baby can do things nobody else's can" kinda thing..


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

PinkyPonk said:


> yeah thats what I was seeing just trying to say i know 4 week olds can do it although this was a fluke for Eve a month latr she got lazy and decided she didn't want to anymore :lol:

Oo well he does it a lot mainly because he wants to look at the bright lights on the xmas tree or to follow me round the room


----------



## Harleyy

Deffoo wind


----------



## buttonnose82

really? and why oh why is it the same faces, all babies develop at different rates, no need at all for the sarcastic comments, I suggest you move on if sarcasm is all you can come up with in reply to this thread


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

AnnabelsMummy said:


> tbh i think it was the way it was made to sound like my baby can do all of these things..
> 
> not he's starting to lift his head off the ground a bit.. not alot.. but it's nice to watch him learning or something..
> 
> otherwise it comes accross "my baby can do things nobody else's can" kinda thing..

Well if that's how it came across then my bad but it was late + I was tired & I just thought I'd give a little update to the girls since I haven't been on here in a while


----------



## Amber4

Kyreece is adorable :flower: Thanks for the update. It's nice to see you came back to teen pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i understand.. i was just saying.. i think that's how it was taken.. 
don't worry about it.. :thumbup: 

and either way.. sounds like you love being a mummy and watching your little boy do things.. just enjoy it..
it goes so quickly.. they grow up so fast.. and sounds like you're starting to get somewhere with FOB..
i don't know what he's been like but men take longer to adjust to these things!


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Thanks amber4
&
Annabelsmunny - yep I do love being a mummy v.much:D


----------



## xxchloexx

Oh my god im really in shock here are some people so bitchy that there trying to hurt the OP telling her no no your baby cant do that... hes not smiling its wind.. I found the "gravity" comment so uncalled for. You obviously have never talked to this girl ... shes updating the girls who supported her on teen pregnancy.. Not looking for people to snigger at her.
By the way hun lovelyyyyy pic of your baby giving you a nice big SMILEEEE, best of luck with him hes gorgeous. Dont mind any of these really bitchy comments some people just enjoy trying to make people feel stupid or something..:dohh: XXX


----------



## emmylou92

Calm down Lady's, I was going to say something this morning but....Its always the same, everyone seem's to be having these amazing baby's these days.

Hollie must be seriously slow she wasn't rolling till 7 months :dohh:


----------



## emmylou92

Deleted!!!!!


----------



## xxchloexx

I did read the whole thread ... And still find it really uncalled for.
She was just giving a little update not wanting to be told No No its too early for them to do that.. 
She doesnt have to explain to everyone what she meant when she said the baby could roll...
She didn't ask for opinions on the thread saying "is my baby doing this already" so therefore wasn't looking for anyone's opinions.. She was just giving an update which i was happy to read and know that everything was going well for her.. I didn't feel the need to make her feel stupid.. shes already said shes annoyed the way people are correcting her so leave it if you haven't got anything nice to say.. a simple "awww cute baby" would have been fine... really doesn't have anything to do with anybody if she thinks her baby gives her a smile now really... Im done i just no i wasnt the only one thinking for god sake when i read the replys on this thread.


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Chloe - it's nice to know not everyone on this damn forum is here to just piss me off & tell me what my LO can & can't do luvly bump pik btw ur getting really big now


----------



## emmylou92

I came on and looked this morning a moved on.

Its giving her information
Your baby cant smile its wind.
thats it 
just as we give advice to everyone else, If she dosen't like it then why write
he can roll over when he cant, and she even stated later on that he cant roll over, so why rite it.

Its just like when a new person comes on and say's at 5 weeks 'I have a bump'
and all the preggo people turn around and say no you dont its bloat, who do you think that makes the new person feel?

Or if they say at 10 weeks they can feel baby move and you all just on that!

ETA


Teen pregnancy is for *PREGNANCY ONLY *and is not to be used by females who are wondering if they are pregnant, trying to conceive, waiting to try or for question such as "am I/could I be pregnant" "I want a baby" etc. These threads will be closed/removed with no notice and members account will be reviewed by admin.


----------



## Harleyy

emmylou92 said:


> i came on and looked this morning a moved on.
> 
> Its giving her information
> your baby cant smile its wind.
> Thats it
> just as we give advice to everyone else, if she dosen't like it then why write
> he can roll over when he cant, and she even stated later on that he cant roll over, so why rite it.
> 
> Its just like when a new person comes on and say's at 5 weeks 'i have a bump'
> and all the preggo people turn around and say no you dont its bloat, who do you think that makes the new person feel?
> 
> Or if they say at 10 weeks they can feel baby move and you all just on that!
> 
> Eta
> 
> 
> teen pregnancy is for *pregnancy only *and is not to be used by females who are wondering if they are pregnant, trying to conceive, waiting to try or for question such as "am i/could i be pregnant" "i want a baby" etc. These threads will be closed/removed with no notice and members account will be reviewed by admin.



wss ^^


----------



## Amber4

Emmylou - Just the difference is some people would say things nicely even if you did think what they were saying was ridiculous. Just some of the comments wrote were just there to make fun of OP. (and to joke between themselves) Regardless of if the members new or not it's still not nice.


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

I've had enough now if I cum off seeming a little rude I don't care if it was wind my mum or nan or sister would have told me since they all have kids & have more then one & know when a baby has wind but even they have said look at his smile & as 4 him rolling over ok I made a mistake but ffs I'm still a first time mum & I thought it was a roll but when I think about it it could jus be because his moving his hands a lot kmt


----------



## Kaisma

Lol these comments, apparently if you have had a baby while back, you know everything about others babies and newborns...
And for me it didnt came like you wanna say "my baby can do this and no one elses can". 
I understand what you meant!! God, some of these people... 

Anyways, cant believe its already one month!!! He's such a handsome little man! Glad everythings going well :hugs:


----------



## emmylou92

I'm not defending the way people word things but when your in Teen parenting or baby club and you see how offen people come out with stuff and your like :coffee: 

Its an internet forum and people type/talk in different ways, giving of the impression of attitude.


----------



## Kaisma

Your a new mummy and excited to see your little man doing things xx


----------



## annawrigley

Kaisma said:


> Lol these comments, *apparently if you have had a baby while back, you know everything about others babies and newborns...*
> And for me it didnt came like you wanna say "my baby can do this and no one elses can".
> I understand what you meant!! God, some of these people...
> 
> Anyways, cant believe its already one month!!! He's such a handsome little man! Glad everythings going well :hugs:

As opposed to someone who hasn't had a baby, yet apparently knows the difference between wind and a proper smile...


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

x.Mum2B.x said:


> I've had enough now if I cum off seeming a little rude I don't care if it was wind my mum or nan or sister would have told me since they all have kids & have more then one & know when a baby has wind but even they have said look at his smile & as 4 him rolling over ok I made a mistake but ffs I'm still a first time mum & I thought it was a roll but when I think about it it could jus be because his moving his hands a lot kmt

i thought i'd said to you earlier about how the girls seemed to take it.. 
i said either way whether right or wrong.. you're enjoying your little boy.. and that can't be denied.. 

i haven't got a problem with what your sayong.. but nobodys saying anything any more...


my problem is with the fact it seemed sorted.. but then people have to go an be really immature and post about it..
maybe you're right and your baby is doing somethings, maybe you're not right.. people are giving their opinions.. some might have come accross rude.. 

but chloe also seemed really rude.. i understand you might be her friend, and someone might have offended you.. but it seemed left there was nothing more to say...


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Kaisma - I don't know why just because they've had kids a while back they think they know everything :shrug: & I see ur now 33 weeks ur times getting closer I bet ur excited


----------



## KaceysMummy

I don't see why your so annoyed - if your LO does all that then fair enough it shouldn't matter what anyone else says... 

And yeah babies do develop a different rates - especially when there is so many bullshitters nowadays (not directed at you, just in general)


----------



## jemmie1994

Ky is absolutly gorgeous hun!! :D


----------



## Kaisma

x.Mum2B.x said:


> Kaisma - I don't know why just because they've had kids a while back they think they know everything :shrug: & I see ur now 33 weeks ur times getting closer I bet ur excited

Just ignore rude comments :hugs:

Yepp, excited!! I wanna meet my little girl already!! I hope time goes fast now!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

for gods sake... 

everyone leave it.. 
who cares.. 
they liked my comment about when i posted the stuff from the NHS and i was just saying it could possibley be confused for it?! 
OP liked the post.. 

and yes people who have babies generally do know more people who have kids too.. they've seen thousands of these posts before.. it's not the first.. we've been on here years now.. 

but also babies do develop at different rates.. but at the same time there's some given evidence.. which i doubt it that far off.. 
it's not just about our babies.. but about what you read about babies etc.. 

can we all be mature? 
OP maybe you are confusing some of the things... maybe you're not..
but i think we should all say she's clearly excited about what her baby is trying/is doing..
as for everyone else.. i think the posts should just be congratulations and everything else should just be left?

it's a public forum.. people have different opinions.. it happens..


----------



## emmylou92

x.Mum2B.x said:


> Kaisma - I don't know why just because they've had kids a while back they think they know everything :shrug: & I see ur now 33 weeks ur times getting closer I bet ur excited

Well :dohh: what a stupid comment, thats like saying 
just because they have been driving for the last year dosen't mean they know more thank me about it, even though i've only been doing it 4 weeks.

Leaving!!!!


----------



## buttonnose82

oh quit being so god damn mean!

BNB is about support and well I don't see much of that going on

as for the whole .... teen pregnancy is for pregnancy only, yes, however the OP has built up friendships here and just wanted too update her friends ..... but I think we can safely say that she might now very well move on too pastures new around the forum where she might actually get the support/friendship she comes too the forums for. 

Also on the lines of teen pregnancy is only for those that are pregnant, well if you want too take it too the extreme then why are there so many none pregnant members wading in just for a bitch fest? Seems certain faces only like too show up when there is some 'drama' too be had

I suggest a few of you consider you role in this area of the forum, support being the key, if you can't offer that or words of advice then keep quiet and move on


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Mainly because their either basing it on their own expierebce on what the nhs says but people need to strat realising not every baby is the same just like not every pregnancy isfor example my god daughter started sleeping throught the night at a month & people try telling my friend no that's not possible when she was


----------



## emmylou92

STTN is a bit different to rolling over :dohh: my daughter was STTN at 6 weeks till 6 months now she dosen't

most people post thread like this in Teen parenting, I dont sit in Teen parenting banging on about my pregnancy infact today a thread got locked because the OP was posting about pregnancy in parenting!


----------



## xxchloexx

buttonnose82 said:


> oh quit being so god damn mean!
> 
> BNB is about support and well I don't see much of that going on
> 
> as for the whole .... teen pregnancy is for pregnancy only, yes, however the OP has built up friendships here and just wanted too update her friends ..... but I think we can safely say that she might now very well move on too pastures new around the forum where she might actually get the support/friendship she comes too the forums for.
> 
> Also on the lines of teen pregnancy is only for those that are pregnant, well if you want too take it too the extreme then why are there so many none pregnant members wading in just for a bitch fest? Seems certain faces only like too show up when there is some 'drama' too be had
> 
> I suggest a few of you consider you role in this area of the forum, support being the key, if you can't offer that or words of advice then keep quiet and move on


Finally someone who talks sense!! Couldn't agree with this more.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

x.Mum2B.x said:


> Mainly because their either basing it on their own expierebce on what the nhs says but people need to strat realising not every baby is the same just like not every pregnancy isfor example my god daughter started sleeping throught the night at a month & people try telling my friend no that's not possible when she was

that's posible.. annie used to do like 11 - 6 at that age.. it shortly went after.. :thumbup:

stop commenting on what other people have said.. they've had their views.. it's gone..
if you keep commenting about it then they'll keep talking about it.. 
just try an not encoruage anyone to post it.. make it a nice thread from here.. 
when people you're mates with comment about it.. just say it's left in the past and speak to them in private about it or somehting..


----------



## princess_vix

It's wind..end of really..If you think differently then great :thumbup:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

emmylou92 said:


> STTN is a bit different to rolling over :dohh: my daughter was STTN at 6 weeks till 6 months now she dosen't
> 
> most people post thread like this in Teen parenting, I dont sit in Teen parenting banging on about my pregnancy infact today a thread got locked because the OP was posting about pregnancy in parenting!

Look I haven't been on in a while so haven't really been on teen parenting so I thought I'd just poist it here to updsate the girls I used to talk to on here I don't really see a crime in that


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

& tbh I did not ask any1 if my sons smile was a sign of wind so I don't know why u keep telling me it if u think it's wind then ok then good for u & if u don't like what I'm saying then u see that little X at the corner of the screen click it & go somewhere else :thumbup: it always seems to be people for teen parenting to start with the bitchyness & I seriously think u should just grow the hell up & get a life instead of tryna start something kmt


----------



## Harleyy

buttonnose82 said:


> oh quit being so god damn mean!
> 
> BNB is about support and well I don't see much of that going on
> 
> as for the whole .... teen pregnancy is for pregnancy only, yes, however the OP has built up friendships here and just wanted too update her friends ..... but I think we can safely say that she might now very well move on too pastures new around the forum where she might actually get the support/friendship she comes too the forums for.
> 
> Also on the lines of teen pregnancy is only for those that are pregnant, well if you want too take it too the extreme then why are there so many none pregnant members wading in just for a bitch fest? Seems certain faces only like too show up when there is some 'drama' too be had
> 
> I suggest a few of you consider you role in this area of the forum, support being the key, if you can't offer that or words of advice then keep quiet and move on


So, just becauae i dont have a ticker, im not pregnant?


----------



## tiffffx

his stunning:D


----------



## buttonnose82

Harleyy said:


> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> oh quit being so god damn mean!
> 
> BNB is about support and well I don't see much of that going on
> 
> as for the whole .... teen pregnancy is for pregnancy only, yes, however the OP has built up friendships here and just wanted too update her friends ..... but I think we can safely say that she might now very well move on too pastures new around the forum where she might actually get the support/friendship she comes too the forums for.
> 
> Also on the lines of teen pregnancy is only for those that are pregnant, well if you want too take it too the extreme then why are there so many none pregnant members wading in just for a bitch fest? Seems certain faces only like too show up when there is some 'drama' too be had
> 
> I suggest a few of you consider you role in this area of the forum, support being the key, if you can't offer that or words of advice then keep quiet and move on
> 
> 
> So, just becauae i dont have a ticker, im not pregnant?Click to expand...

and where did I say that??

please don't try too pick a fight where there isn't one too be had


----------



## emmylou92

x.Mum2B.x said:



> & tbh I did not ask any1 if my sons smile was a sign of wind so I don't know why u keep telling me it if u think it's wind then ok then good for u & if u don't like what I'm saying then u see that little X at the corner of the screen click it & go somewhere else :thumbup: it always seems to be people for teen parenting to start with the bitchyness & I seriously think u should just grow the hell up & get a life instead of tryna start something kmt

Me grown up, are you for real :dohh:

I didnt try to start anything and its very rare i get involved, i never said anything about him smileing, I like to think hollies wind was smiles. 

Maybe because I'm pregnant again?! 

Its not that I don't like what you saying,
Hollie was a belly sleeper at 7 weeks she could lift and turn her head, I'm not saying your wrong about that, just saying babys dont startto roll till alot later on, then you lot jumped on me!!!


----------



## buttonnose82

locked because ...... well it doesn't really need too be explained does it!

OP, I am sorry you have been treated this way, all I can say is this isn't reflective of most of our members, maybe try baby club and the parenting groups, you might find some better support there :)


----------

